# Faces in stone..



## Capt Lightning (Nov 28, 2017)

Not sure if I posted this one before, but I was amused by the 'faces' in these rocks.  Picture taken at Sunnyside beach in N. Scotland.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 28, 2017)

Interesting, I can't see the faces.

I suppose it is similar to these fascinating pictures.


----------

